# And this is???



## Stone (Dec 21, 2013)

Its a roth seedling only 10cm across. What's going on in the centre?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2013)

spike?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 21, 2013)

Started to be a flower sheath then decided to be a leaf and now is a dead end.


----------



## Stone (Dec 22, 2013)

gonewild said:


> Started to be a flower sheath then decided to be a leaf and now is a dead end.



Maybe but it's still growing at the moment


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2013)

Stone said:


> Maybe but it's still growing at the moment



Hope so! Every time I remember seeing this it has always ended with the termination of new leaf growth from the crown. Not the death of the crown, just not more new leaves or flower spikes. Still ne normal growth will come from the base. Don't worry about it.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 22, 2013)

hope all continues to be well, would love to see the 'Purple Boy' parent!


----------



## eggshells (Dec 22, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> hope all continues to be well, would love to see the 'Purple Boy' parent!



Your wish is my command


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 22, 2013)

I don't think its an aborted sheath...I've seen this with several paphs. Unfortunately, just have to wait for the next growth, which will be normal.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2013)

I had this same thing happen a couple springs ago. A handful of multis but caused it I don't remember. What I do remember is, I treated my collection with something different then normal, insecticide or something. I might of even posted it here. Anyway, the freaky leaf grow out in all cases followed by normal leaves then onto blooming. Some of the freak leaves curled into a circle which I eventually I had to cut them off. Another wise normal fan with a green curl on the side didn't look cool!


----------



## Justin (Dec 22, 2013)

a new growth that came up thru the first growth...?


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2013)

Justin said:


> a new growth that came up thru the first growth...?



What you are looking at is a single leaf split in half. The next leaf up will have its keeled edge on the opposite just as nothing is wrong.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> What you are looking at is a single leaf split in half. The next leaf up will have its keeled edge on the opposite just as nothing is wrong.



Thats what I think, too.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Thats what I think, too.



Me too.

I've seen this more for fast growing kolo seedlings.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a couple of multis (seems to be more common in that group) that are doing the same thing. I think it is just a 'split' leaf, kind of like those fused/rolled leaves that happen on occasion as well, just the opposite. I have found that the current deformed growth kind of stalls or slows, but the next growth tends to be normal except in rare circumstances where the defective growth pattern persists. My impression is that these plants have a higher incidence of being good or bad, kind of like they slot onto the edges of the 'bell curve'. So my advice is, look after it, don't fiddle and hold thumbs, it may be better than average.


----------



## Stone (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks all. I await with intrestet to see what the hell happens!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2013)

Post the plant in another 2 months or so. I want to see the curly leaf off to the side and the new leaves coming from the center.


----------



## Stone (Dec 23, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Post the plant in another 2 months or so. I want to see the curly leaf off to the side and the new leaves coming from the center.



I think I'll keep it here for now a but I will post a pic


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Its a leaf that split along the midrib into two or is growing 2 separate new leaves..


----------



## eaborne (Dec 26, 2013)

The next leaf coming up looks normal.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 26, 2013)

Below is one of my plants currently doing exactly what yours is doing. This one is a Phrag. Frank Smith and you can see the new leaf emerging in the center. Absolutely nothing has changed culture-wise in the past year to trigger this. Just a freak thing I guess and it has continued growing normally.


----------



## Stone (Dec 27, 2013)

eaborne said:


> Below is one of my plants currently doing exactly what yours is doing. This one is a Phrag. Frank Smith and you can see the new leaf emerging in the center. Absolutely nothing has changed culture-wise in the past year to trigger this. Just a freak thing I guess and it has continued growing normally.



Hmmm, strange...I wonder what those leaves will end up like?


----------



## eaborne (Dec 27, 2013)

Due to the server issues today, my most recent post went before my picture. Anyway, my new leaf coming up looks normal. The split leaves are still growing too and I suspect they will just keep growing like they are, or possibly curl like Rick's. But so far no curling and no slowing down on it's growth.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2013)

Mutation. I would stop drinking the local water if I was you! :evil:


----------

